

Hammock-driven Development: Andrew Wiles, on how he solved Fermat's Last Theorem - neopanz
http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/nova/proof/wiles.html

======
neopanz
(Scroll to end of interview). Different field, but I was struck by some of the
similarities between Wiles' daily and nightly obsession with Fermat, and Rich
Hickey's Hammock Driven development. Note that I'm not trying to imply that
Rich Hickey is the new Wiles, although he's no doubt a truly brilliant
individual.

Simply, I was pondering about how those two guys formalize their own way of
thinking.

There is value in thinking about HOW to think and sometimes that means NOT
actively thinking, but letting your brain find the connections on its own.

The daily obsession, the 'loading' of the brain, and eventually, after a long
time, that, seemly serendipitous, epiphany.

Do some of you have that secret 'quiet time' to think about deep problems that
you obsess over?

------
neopanz
<http://blip.tv/clojure/hammock-driven-development-4475586>

this is the video I'm referring to.

I wish the Nova program on Wiles was available...

